# PT email addresses?



## travelling-man

We're due to move into the house next week and have just had PT hook up the phone and internet for me.

When I went to the PT phone shop to arrange phone connection and uncapped broadband etc I asked the girl to set up two PT email addresses for us but she told me they were no longer available and recommended I just set up something like hotmail or gmail addresses....... which sounds a bit odd to me. 

Did I lose something in the translation or is she right?


----------



## canoeman

You should have e-mail addresses available on your Sapo account, which you normally choose/enter yourself when it goes live. Can't remember how many.

Do a speed test Teste de Velocidade Banda Larga this is the only one Sapo will recognize

I would suggest though a Gmail account, which you can add any other e-mail address to if you want to and also has a handy translate option.


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> You should have e-mail addresses available on your Sapo account, which you normally choose/enter yourself when it goes live. Can't remember how many.
> 
> Do a speed test Teste de Velocidade Banda Larga this is the only one Sapo will recognize
> 
> I would suggest though a Gmail account, which you can add any other e-mail address to if you want to and also has a handy translate option.


I would agree with Canoe, gmail does not disappoint.

Rob


----------

